

Google Chrome now has its own share button. Pushback please? - ela06ra
http://www.snipandshare.com/

======
commentzorro
This headline is awful. It implies the linked article describes a feature
Google has built into Chrome. Instead it's a "Show HN" to be used within
Chrome. Please correct. This sours me immediately on SnipAndShare.

~~~
ela06ra
I am new to HN so was not aware of the unsaid rules. No mislead intended. But
can't see a way to edit now. Will create a new one.

------
sp332
Did you mean feedback? :)

I don't use Chrome but this does look pretty slick!

~~~
ela06ra
Pushback or encouraging feedback. Either. I believe sharing could be dead easy
and Chrome is just a starting platform. Thanks!

